# Anker am Bellyboot befestigen



## ingo39 (20. März 2017)

Hallo, ich muss bei Wind mein BB ankern. Anker und ausreichend lange Leine habe ich, nun das Problem: Das Boot muss genau mit der Spitze gegen den Wind stehen, damit es keine seitliche Abdrift hat, dazu habe ich im Bud des BB eine ca. 1,5m lange Leine angebracht. Nun lasse ich den Anker runter und drifte auf meinen Platz (mit dem Wind) ...wie kann ich jetzt die kurze Leine in der Spitze mit der Ankerleine so verbinden,
- das es hält
- es schnell lösbar ist
- möglichst ohne Knoten...

Bisher hatte ich an der kurzen Leine einen Plastekarabiner, dort habe ich das Ankerseil 4x rumgewunden, aber das Lösen dauert zu lange...Das muss auch anders gehen:
Im Seglerbedarf gibts Currryklemmen, die gehen aber nur auf 'ner festen Unterlage.. 
Hat jemand ne gute Idee?
Gruß Ingo


----------



## pcchristian (20. März 2017)

*AW: Anker am Bellyboot befestigen*

Warum nicht einen Karabiner an das eine Seil und nen Ring/Schlaufe/Karabiner an das andere?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## dreampike (21. März 2017)

*AW: Anker am Bellyboot befestigen*

Das mache ich auch so. In das lange Ankerseil knüpfe ich einige Schlaufen, um in der Länge flexibel zu bleiben. Am kurzen Halteseil, das an der Spitze des BB angebunden ist, habe ich einen Karabiner befestigt, den ich in die passende Schlaufe einklinke. Das funktioniert eigentlich ganz gut...

Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## dreampike (21. März 2017)

*AW: Anker am Bellyboot befestigen*

Noch ein Nachtrag, wenn das Ankerseil dicker ist als das Halteseil, dann könnte das auch mit einem Prusik-Knoten funktionieren. Wenn Du den festhältst, kannst Du das Ankerseil durchziehen, wenn Du ihn loslässt, blockiert er. 
Du könntest auch eine Seilklemme in Reichweite seitlich am BB befestigen, Ankerleine durchlaufen lassen und festklemmen. Ist aber komplizierter und mühsamer, insbesondere wenn man die Hände wegen einer Angelrute nicht direkt frei hat. Bei der Schlaufenlösung brauchst Du nur einklinken, Anker raus und kannst Dich gemütlich treiben lassen bis der Anker greift und die Ankerleine sich spannt.


----------



## ingo39 (21. März 2017)

*AW: Anker am Bellyboot befestigen*

Hallo, danke für Eure Ideen. Leider lässt es sich einiges nicht umsetzen. Ich habe sehr viel Ankerleine (50m, Vertikalangeln in 20m Tiefe) und muss es sehr variabel stoppen können  (auch mal auf 5m oder 10m) und ich kann nicht alle 2m eine Schlaufe machen.  
Das mit dem Prusikknoten sieht gut aus, werde es mal probieren.

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Seilklemmen aus dem Kletterbereich?

 Ich suche eine Klemme die man in das Seil einklinken kann herausnehmen kann und auf "Konpfdruck" Seil schießen oder klemmen kann.(für 6mm -Nylonseil)
gruß Ingo


----------



## dreampike (21. März 2017)

*AW: Anker am Bellyboot befestigen*

Hallo Ingo, 

die großen Seilklemmen für die Eigensicherung beim Abseilen sind für stärkere Seile als 6mm ausgelegt. Sind außerdem recht unhandlich und möglicherweise recht fummelig.
Es gibt dann noch so Speedclips für Gummiseile, da führt man das Seil durch und klemmt es dann in einer konisch zulaufenden Spalte fest. Könnte funktionieren:
http://www.parija-shop.de/index.php?a=37766

Du könntest aber auch eine starke Klemme nehmen, google mal unter "Leimklemme", auf dem Ankerseil lastet mit dem BB ja kein so hoher Zug. Die Klemme am BB-Seil befestigen und dann das Ankerseil je nach Bedarf einklemmen. Schnell und unkompliziert.

Wolfgang


----------

